# Phished! What to do?



## Irishwhistle (Jun 4, 2008)

I've been, of all things, phished! What happened was that a friend, over MSN "sent" me a link to a "photo album" on a site ( bounce.info ... _*DO NOT GIVE ENTER ANY INFORMATION THERE AND IT'S PROBABLY BEST THAT YOU DON'T EVEN GO THERE*_) and it said to sign in with my MSN account to view the album... she's into photography a bit and had sent me some stuff before so I didn't doubt it was real. So me, not thinking did the dumbest thing possible and signed in. The page wasn't there and I quickly realised what had happened... what should I do?! I changed my password RIGHT AWAY, but I have no idea how these things work. I'm assuming I should delete my account, but what if they already got some information with an automatic thing? Should I delete my MSN account and then get a new one? I went to the site today on FF to see what it said and sure enough it said it was a phishing site. I know I was dumb to do it, but what should I do know? The friend said she didn't send the link and I trust her. Am I in any danger? Thank a LOT!


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Jun 4, 2008)

If you changed your password you should be fine


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 4, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> If you changed your password you should be fine



That's a relief... I'm also changing my other accounts that had the same password for extra measure as was recommended by a blog post I found. So is it pretty much not possible that there's something automated that already did something or would I probably know if it did? Thanks!


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 5, 2008)

Is it in any way possible that any information or emails from my inbox were automatically saved to there storage?


----------



## GameMaster (Jun 5, 2008)

If you realised it immediately after being phished, and immediately changed the password, even the great GameMaster wouldn't be able to do any damage.

You're safe now, but in future, I wouldn't sign in to msn anywhere but my own house and cell phone.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 5, 2008)

GameMaster said:


> If you realised it immediately after being phished, and immediately changed the password, even the great GameMaster wouldn't be able to do any damage.
> 
> You're safe now, but in future, I wouldn't sign in to msn anywhere but my own house and cell phone.


 
I changed it as quick as I could... which was about one minute.

Well, actually it was at my house on my computer... I got an IM linking to the site and I found this concerning it: http://www.yeasir.com/blog/2008/04/30/msn-virus-msn-phishing/

Thanks!  Is it in ANY way possible that they would have an automatic something or other that saved my emails to their server? You see I have three passwords I use commonly and they got one of them, but I changed my MSN password to another password. I just realised though that in my MSN inbox there is an email from a hosting service titled "account data" which, unfortunately has one of my OTHER passwords in it. So what I'm asking is, could some automatic tool they have get to my emails right away and save them? Or is this all manul? Thanks!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, ANYTHING is possible, just a matter of how likely. Is it likely they had some automatic thing? Probably not, you realized very fast what happened and took the correct measures. Just keep an eye on things, if you see anything.... phishy... (haha sorry, had to do that. i crack myself up), then start to take the necessary precautions. 

Having someones username and password isn't much use unless you USE it. If they have any of that information, they will use it. So keep an eye out.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 5, 2008)

Just got this info from WhoIs:

Domain ID25031692-LRMS
Domain Name:B0UNCE.INFO
Created On:02-Jun-2008 15:05:17 UTC
Last Updated On:02-Jun-2008 15:17:17 UTC
Expiration Date:02-Jun-2009 15:05:17 UTC
Sponsoring Registrar:eNom, Inc. (R126-LRMS)
Status:TRANSFER PROHIBITED
Registrant ID:47429cff5a9
Registrant Name:Jeff  Fisher
Registrant Organization:TST Management, Inc
Registrant Street1:Edificio Magna Corp. 5th Floor
Registrant Street2:
Registrant Street3:
Registrant Cityanama City
Registrant State/Provinceanama
Registrant Postal Code:0000
Registrant CountryA
Registrant Phone:+507.2021577
Registrant Phone Ext.:
Registrant FAX:
Registrant FAX Ext.:
Registrant Email:tstmanagementinc@yahoo.com
Admin ID:47429cff5a9
Admin Name:Jeff  Fisher
Admin Organization:TST Management, Inc
Admin Street1:Edificio Magna Corp. 5th Floor
Admin Street2:
Admin Street3:
Admin Cityanama City
Admin State/Provinceanama
Admin Postal Code:0000
Admin CountryA
Admin Phone:+507.2021577
Admin Phone Ext.:
Admin FAX:
Admin FAX Ext.:
Admin Email:tstmanagementinc@yahoo.com
Billing ID:47429cff5a9
Billing Name:Jeff  Fisher
Billing Organization:TST Management, Inc
Billing Street1:Edificio Magna Corp. 5th Floor
Billing Street2:
Billing Street3:
Billing Cityanama City
Billing State/Provinceanama
Billing Postal Code:0000
Billing CountryA
Billing Phone:+507.2021577
Billing Phone Ext.:
Billing FAX:
Billing FAX Ext.:
Billing Email:tstmanagementinc@yahoo.com
Tech ID:47429cff5a9
Tech Name:Jeff  Fisher
Tech Organization:TST Management, Inc
Tech Street1:Edificio Magna Corp. 5th Floor
Tech Street2:
Tech Street3:
Tech Cityanama City
Tech State/Provinceanama
Tech Postal Code:0000
Tech CountryA
Tech Phone:+507.2021577
Tech Phone Ext.:
Tech FAX:
Tech FAX Ext.:
Tech Email:tstmanagementinc@yahoo.com
Name ServerNS1.REGISTRAR-SERVERS.COM
Name ServerNS2.REGISTRAR-SERVERS.COM
Name ServerNS3.REGISTRAR-SERVERS.COM
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 
Name Server: 


Interesting... the guys last name is "Fisher" I'm doubting it's a real name...


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 5, 2008)

No matter how stupid it is I'm really concerned about this. Nothing strange (or in the words of Platinum "phishy") has happened, but that doesn't matter... I was so dumb to give my password away to some creeps in Panama. There's no money involved as I'm only 14 and have no paypal account, but that doesn't matter! Found more info on it: http://www.jarred.brentp.net/blog/2008/03/latest-msn-scam-records-usernames-and-passwords-for-spam/

Is there ANYTHING to worry about? I changed my password and I changed all my other accounts with the same password. I even changed all my accounts except for my obsolete accounts that have no link to my identity. There's just something I don't like about phishers in foreign countries sitting at there computer with even so much as my username on their servers. So is there anything at all for me to be concerned about or should I just forget about it?


----------



## dragon2309 (Jun 5, 2008)

Christ you're paranoid, no its almost 100% certain that they didnt have any automatic scanning or recording thing that scanned your account. The way phishing usually works is they harvest a few thousand email accounts and their passwords, then log into them all and send out their own spam to everyone on each persons contact list.

Thats it, they arent going to hunt you down or steal your dog. You already said you changed your password so whats the big deal? Calm down a bit.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 5, 2008)

As far as I know, phishing simply works buy gathering your user name and password, then they try to log in with that info and use your account.  Now if you did change your password they won't be able to get in, unless you entered in lots of other information besides a username/e-mail and password.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 5, 2008)

dragon2309 said:


> Christ you're paranoid, no its almost 100% certain that they didnt have any automatic scanning or recording thing that scanned your account. The way phishing usually works is they harvest a few thousand email accounts and their passwords, then log into them all and send out their own spam to everyone on each persons contact list.
> 
> Thats it, they arent going to hunt you down or steal your dog. You already said you changed your password so whats the big deal? Calm down a bit.



I'm glad to hear that I'm paranoid... I have some knowledge when it comes to computers, but when it comes to phishing I know NOTHING.

That's good... I rather like my dog.  idk... I just get the creeps about this kind of thing.



			
				[-0MEGA-];991157 said:
			
		

> As far as I know, phishing simply works buy gathering your user name and password, then they try to log in with that info and use your account. Now if you did change your password they won't be able to get in, unless you entered in lots of other information besides a username/e-mail and password.



Whew! Since two people have said it it must be true!  I changed my password and they got absolutely NO OTHER INFORMATION. I guess I'm just REALLY paranoid.


----------



## Punk (Jun 5, 2008)

My Norton 2008 installed a small toolbar that warns me of Phishing websites:







It works well


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 5, 2008)

Punk said:


> My Norton 2008 installed a small toolbar that warns me of Phishing websites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cool! Thanks!


----------



## GameMaster (Jun 5, 2008)

Lol it sucks. The only thing that can really prevent you from being phished, is your brain and  care. When you receive a link, first see the site and think about the link. If anything suspicious and you got the link from some1 who you don't know, ask that some1 more information about the site he/she gave you.
If your friend gave you the link, he's probably some script-kiddie screwing around so don't worry about that, either.

By the way, I'm using the same filter on Internet Explorer ( not Norton's but...) and couple of people tried to trick me and that did nothing.


----------



## Punk (Jun 7, 2008)

GameMaster said:


> By the way, I'm using the same filter on Internet Explorer ( not Norton's but...) and couple of people tried to trick me and that did nothing.



Then we don't have the same filter.

Norton has detected a phishing site once when I followed a link from a fake paypal email.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jun 7, 2008)

Punk said:


> Then we don't have the same filter.
> 
> Norton has detected a phishing site once when I followed a link from a fake paypal email.


 
Asuming you're using FF it could be FF warning you... it usually warns me and that's why when I went to that site and it didn't say it was a phishing site I trusted it... the NEXT DAY FF said it was a phishing site.


----------



## Punk (Jun 7, 2008)

Irishwhistle said:


> Asuming you're using FF it could be FF warning you... it usually warns me and that's why when I went to that site and it didn't say it was a phishing site I trusted it... the NEXT DAY FF said it was a phishing site.



Nope, when the Norton toolbar turns red and a warning comes, I think it's Norton working well


----------



## Geoff (Jun 7, 2008)

Internet Explorer has phishing detection built-in, I believe Firefox does as well.


----------



## GameMaster (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh there is the best such add-on I've seen EVER. I still have it downloaded but it's working on IE only...so that's why on my FF it didn't help.

It's called Haute Secure. It changes the colours relevant to the danger the website presents. From blue to yellow and red...


----------

